# Help with Limewire



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

im having trouble putting the songs i got from limewire onto my ipod. does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

Limewire doesn't have anything to do with the iPod directly.

The files you download have a destination - the default is usually in "My Received Files" in My Documents, but it might be elsewhere. You should be able to find out where they go by looking in the Settings or browsing probable locations.


But yeah, if you don't know how to put music on your iPod in general, then that's a different story.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

i know that. im just trying to get the limewire songs i dowloaded onto my ipod, i have seen it been done before and i know it can be done, i just don't know how it can be done


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

I just said how.

Find where the .mp3 files you download from Limewire go to and put them in the iPod the same way you do with any other songs...


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 3, 2007)

And this is one of the reasons I don't own an iPod... you gotta load them up into iTunes and sync it.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 4, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> And this is one of the reasons I don't own an iPod... you gotta load them up into iTunes and sync it.


No you don't. I have an iPod and I never use iTunes.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 5, 2007)

well if you're confused by those descriptions ill make an easy one
1. open limewire and click to go into your library 
2. on the left hand side of where you see all your music files there will be a picture of a folder and other things (such as a list of what the limewire icons are)
3. write down the name of the folder which you should be able to see by hovering the mouse over it.(it's likly names c:documents and settings(users account name)shared
4. now open you iTunes and drop down the file bar
5. click on import
6. you should now have an itunes file navigation window open so simply go to the folder adress(what you wrote down)
7. to navigate to the foler just start at the begging as in if the adress is c:documents settingssilvertwilightshared; go to my computer and click c: then, documents and settings then, silvertwilight then, shared, once you do this you will see all the music you have on limewire


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 5, 2007)

1: Don't use an iPod.
They've idiot proofed them so much, anyone with basic computing skills gets totally shitted off that you have to use iTunes to get music on there properly.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 5, 2007)

Er, there are tons of iTunes alternatives.

What's the big deal with iTunes anyway?  Open it, drag-drop, close it.


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, uh, is anyone else getting these weird "My fellow americans" spam files? They sound like Clinton apologizing for Monica and then go into an ad.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, you guys have all great ideas to help me out, and i apperciate it alot, but here's the problem im running into...

Ok, The shared Limewire songs are on itunes, however, they are not downloading onto my ipod which they should be. i have tried moving them to my libary, yet, i cannot moves the songs for some reason, that's the problem im running into


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 5, 2007)

finally got it figured out now. i know what to do now. thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nidonemo said:
			
		

> Hey, uh, is anyone else getting these weird "My fellow americans" spam files? They sound like Clinton apologizing for Monica and then go into an ad.



yup i got it


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 6, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> What's the big deal with iTunes anyway?  Open it, drag-drop, close it.


It's slow, a resource hog and slow.
The iPod itself it annoying. With a normal mp3 player once it's connected it's like a USB stick or anything else. Just C&P.
With an iPod, you must go through a program unless you want to troll through folders.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 6, 2007)

frankly I think the iPod is great itunes auto-organizes my songs and the ipod has a great UI with the click wheel and all


----------



## Kipper0308 (Oct 6, 2007)

EdgarCorona said:
			
		

> Ron Overdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i think that is where your problem is, You can use WMP to sync them after you add the songs to your library. But why wouldnt you use Itunes if you have an ipod? 

Edit: Never mind, i seemed to have skipped the i got i figured out post.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 6, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The iPod itself it annoying. With a normal mp3 player once it's connected it's like a USB stick or anything else. Just C&P.
> With an iPod, you must go through a program unless you want to troll through folders.


I have seen software that will allow this.

Plus, the last mp3 player I used that acted as a USB drive took a good two minutes recaching everything if I added so much as a single song.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 6, 2007)

Heh. My MP3 player does this, but only in MSC mode. If I switch it to MTP mode, I can drag and drop songs and not have to worry about it. (Requires WMP11, though.)


----------

